# What Is Your Badass Name?



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

What Is Your Badass Name?
http://www.surveee.org/badass.html

"Diesel" here....


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

Wolfgang apparently. No idea why.


----------



## aleazk (Sep 30, 2011)

Apollo


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

Apollo

Are they referring to the god?
Is there someone badass by the name of Apollo?


----------



## Turangalîla (Jan 29, 2012)

Wolfgang...ha! How is that even badass?


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Also Wolfgang - obviously recognises that we are coming from TC and adjusts.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Xena - haven't seen the series, but doesn't *sound* too bad!


----------



## scratchgolf (Nov 15, 2013)

Dufay said:


> Apollo
> 
> Are they referring to the god?
> Is there someone badass by the name of Apollo?


You've never seen Rocky?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Wolfgang no idea why :lol:


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

scratchgolf said:


> You've never seen Rocky?


Oh, OK -- Apollo Creed. Thanks!

I was actually thinking of Apollo Anton Ohno, who is better described by the three-letter adjective than the six-letter one.

----

And who is "Wolfgang" referring to?


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Wolfgang. Obviously a glitch in the program, since I am Apollo handsome and Diesel tough - and my humor is way more refined than Wolfie's.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Diesel.

Whenever I think of Diesel, I think of the gay "bear bar" in the gay neighborhood in my city, of that name.


----------



## Guest (Nov 6, 2014)

Dufay said:


> Apollo
> 
> Are they referring to the god?
> Is there someone badass by the name of Apollo?


I'm thinking more of Apollo Creed in Rocky I, II, III, and IV.


----------



## BalalaikaBoy (Sep 25, 2014)

clavichorder said:


> Diesel.
> Whenever I think of Diesel, I think of the gay "bear bar" in the gay neighborhood in my city, of that name.


that was my result too. I thought of some scary bear wanting to have his way with me :lol:


----------



## Sloe (May 9, 2014)

Mine became Wolfgang.


----------



## Posie (Aug 18, 2013)

Zelda  Both female names (all so far) begin with the Z sound.


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Apollo..I'm presuming it isn't just bad Italian...!


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Wolfgang. So many of us, we should form a club.

The "Wolf Gang".


----------



## Musicforawhile (Oct 10, 2014)

Lola  I can see that as an alter ego actually.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm one of the "Diesel's" as well!

/ptr


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Membership is now open for Wolfgang Badasses to join the "Wolf Gang". Sorry. I must close membership at 1317, so please don't dawdle.


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

Lola

does it sound too light? 

my image is at risk


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> Lola
> 
> does it sound too light?
> 
> my image is at risk


Whatever Lola wants, Lola gets....

By the way in Tagalog, Lola means Grandmother, a word of immense respect in the Filipino culture. :tiphat:


----------



## clara s (Jan 6, 2014)

hpowders said:


> Whatever Lola wants, Lola gets....
> 
> By the way in Tagalog, Lola means Grandmother, a word of immense respect in the Filipino culture. :tiphat:


Ok my child, Wolfgang...

I will join the gang


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

clara s said:


> Ok my child, Wolfgang...
> 
> I will join the gang


Okay. You may be able to get in under the exclusion "abdication from the title 'Lola' ". I will have to check. There may already be 1317 members.

Edit: No! You are in luck. Still 1316 places. Shall I hold one for you? I'm expecting a huge surge in interest.

People! The phone lines are still open!


----------



## omega (Mar 13, 2014)

Wolfgang.
Two questions remain:

Why ?

Where can I get an application form?


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I'm sending one to Paris. Look for it at the postal box near the Louvre.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I am not going to join the Wolf Gang unless there is an open bar.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Diesel... it's what I drink for breakfast.


----------



## Varick (Apr 30, 2014)

PetrB, PetrB, PetrB... You are the last person on this site that I expected to start a "What is your 'X'" type of thread.

Second of all, if you're going to do one of these threads, have something that explains the result.

I'm Apollo, and I have no idea why, nor does anyone else know why they have been marked with the names they have been marked with. I love ya man, you're one of the most interesting cats on this board, but I think you need to leave this kind of thread to the pros. 

V


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Well, the proposal for an open bar was _shot_ down, so all I am left with is a _Wunde_-Bar.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Sugarbritches. Don't ask.


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

Varick said:


> PetrB, PetrB, PetrB... You are the last person on this site that I expected to start a "What is your 'X'" type of thread.
> 
> Second of all, if you're going to do one of these threads, have something that explains the result.
> 
> ...


Petr must be getting tired of being the smartest guy in the room. A quick role change, if you will.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

"Apollo"? I was expecting "Snake" or something.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

Morimur said:


> "Apollo"? I was expecting "Snake" or something.


:lol::lol::lol:

Yeah. How can I ride my Harley with the badass tag of "Wolfgang"!!

I might as well ride a Toyota Prius!!


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Vesuvius said:


> Petr must be getting tired of being the smartest guy in the room. A quick role change, if you will.


Hey, alternate / alternative personae _are good things_


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

"Sweetie Pie"...still too short.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Triplets said:


> Sugarbritches. Don't ask.


Nominated for Post of the Year. Awards will be on Oscars Annex, February 2015.


----------



## ProudSquire (Nov 30, 2011)

Well, another "wolf" added to the gang.

Bang bang, goes the wolf man! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

I think the test defaults to "Wolfgang".


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

hpowders said:


> I think the test defaults to "Wolfgang".


Vohlfgahng, maybe better if you're ridin' that Harley....


----------



## Blake (Nov 6, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Hey, alternate / alternative personae _are good things_


I do it all the time. I can't really let you guys know how smart I am. Then everyone would start pm-ing me to solve their problems, oh lawd.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

DIESEL?!
Is that a name?


----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Its what we used to call in my part of the world.

Cheers!


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

MoonlightSonata said:


> DIESEL?!
> Is that a name?





Badinerie said:


> Its what we used to call in my part of the world.
> 
> Cheers!


So it means you're stout, with a foamy head.


----------



## hpowders (Dec 23, 2013)

PetrB said:


> Vohlfgahng, maybe better if you're ridin' that Harley....


Motorcycle-gahng?


----------



## echo (Aug 15, 2014)

when the cops pull me over and ask whats your name? --- i tell them it's a form of identification


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

Ingélou said:


> So it means you're stout, with a foamy head.


How flattering.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

"Kopachris" isn't badass enough?


----------

